# Objekte in weiter Entfernung flimmern / flackern



## Daniel.S (6. Jan 2012)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite z.Z. an einem 3D Universium. Dabei habe ich mich für das normale SI-Einheiten System entschieden - die Distanzen zwischen den Planeten sind also groß. (~ E11 für Erde). Nun werden meine Planeten wenn ich von weitem auf sie zufliege nicht sauber dargestellt, sie sind pixelig,flimmern und flackern. Double-Buffering verwende ich dabei. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen Rat. Eventuell liegts auch an falschen zNear, zFar in gluPerspective. Ich verwende JOGL 2.0

Initalisierungsdatei in einer Main-Klasse

```
public void init() {
               this.capabilities = new GLCapabilities(this.profile);
		this.capabilities.setDoubleBuffered(true);
		this.canvas = new GLCanvas(this.capabilities);
		this.orbit = new OrbitSimulator(this);
		this.animator = new FPSAnimator(this.canvas, 25);
		this.canvas.addGLEventListener(this.orbit);
		this.frame.add(canvas);
		this.frame.setSize(1280, 800);
		Container con = this.frame.getContentPane();
		con.setBackground(Color.gray);
		this.frame.setLayout(null);
		this.canvas.setBounds(0, 0, 800, 700);
		this.canvas.addMouseMotionListener(orbit);
		this.canvas.addMouseListener(orbit);
		this.canvas.addKeyListener(orbit);
        frame.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
            @Override
            public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
                new Thread(new Runnable() {
                    public void run() {
                        animator.stop();
                        System.exit(0);
                    }
                }).start();
            }
        });
        frame.setVisible(true);
        animator.start();	
        this.initLabels();
        this.initProgressBars();
}
```

in der zentralen Renderingklasse:

```
public class OrbitSimulator extends JFrame implements GLEventListener, MouseMotionListener, KeyListener, MouseListener {
 /**
	 * 
	 */
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	public GLU glu = new GLU();
	public GL2 gl;
	public ArrayList<AOrbitObject> objects  = new ArrayList<AOrbitObject>();	/** Array-list of AOrbitOjects*/
	public Daten daten = new Daten();
  
  float[] colorBlack  = {0.0f,0.0f,0.0f,1.0f};
  float[] colorWhite  = {1.0f,1.0f,1.0f,1.0f};
  float[] colorGray   = {0.6f,0.6f,0.6f,1.0f};
  float[] colorRed    = {1.0f,0.0f,0.0f,1.0f};
  float[] colorBlue   = {0.0f,0.0f,0.1f,1.0f};
  float[] colorYellow = {1.0f,1.0f,0.0f,1.0f};
  float[] colorLightYellow = {.5f,.5f,0.0f,1.0f};
  
  private float lightPos[] = {0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f, 1.0f};
  private int _width;
  private int _height;
  public boolean reset = false; 
  public Point lastMousePoint = new Point();
  public Point currentMousePoint = new Point();
  public KeyHandler keyHandler;
  public MouseHandler mouseHandler;
  public TextRenderer textRenderer = null;
  public Camera camera = new Camera();
  public Main b = null;
  public Time t = new Time();
  public GUIUpdater updater;

  OrbitSimulator(Main b) {
	this.b = b;
    this.keyHandler = new KeyHandler(this);
    this.mouseHandler = new MouseHandler(this);
 }

  public void init(GLAutoDrawable drawable) {
     gl = drawable.getGL().getGL2();
    gl.glEnable(GL.GL_DEPTH_TEST);
    gl.glEnable(GLLightingFunc.GL_LIGHTING);
    gl.glEnable(GLLightingFunc.GL_LIGHT0);
    gl.glLightfv(GLLightingFunc.GL_LIGHT0, GLLightingFunc.GL_DIFFUSE, colorWhite, 0);
    gl.glLightfv(GLLightingFunc.GL_LIGHT0, GLLightingFunc.GL_AMBIENT, colorBlack, 0);
    textRenderer = new TextRenderer(new Font("SansSerif", Font.BOLD, (int)32),true,true);
    this.objects.add(0, new Sun(this));
    this.objects.add(1, new Earth(this));
    this.objects.add(2, new Viewer(this));
    this.objects.get(0).init();
    this.objects.get(1).init();
    this.objects.get(2).init();
  	this.objects.get(1).start();
  	this.objects.get(2).start();
    this.keyHandler.init();  
    this.keyHandler.start();
    this.updater = new GUIUpdater(this);
    this.updater.start();

  }

  public void display(GLAutoDrawable drawable) {
    if (reset) {
      int width = _width;
      int height = _height;
      gl.glViewport(0, 0, width, height);
      gl.glMatrixMode(GL2.GL_PROJECTION);
      gl.glLoadIdentity();
      glu.gluPerspective(60.0, (double) width / (double) height, 0.001 , 100);
      gl.glMatrixMode(GL2.GL_MODELVIEW);
      gl.glLoadIdentity();
      reset = false;
    }
    

    gl.glClear(GL.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL.GL_DEPTH_BUFFER_BIT);
    gl.glMatrixMode(GL2.GL_MODELVIEW);
    gl.glLoadIdentity();
    updateView(gl);  
    //Sonnenlicht
    gl.glPushMatrix();
    	gl.glTranslatef(0.0f, 0.0f, 0.0f);
    	gl.glLightf(GL2.GL_LIGHT0, GL2.GL_CONSTANT_ATTENUATION, 0.01f);
    	gl.glLightfv(GL2.GL_LIGHT0, GL2.GL_POSITION, lightPos, 0);
    	gl.glDisable(GL2.GL_LIGHT0);
   gl.glPopMatrix();
   
    this.objects.get(0).render(gl, glu);
    this.objects.get(1).render(gl, glu);
    t.run();  


  }


  public void reshape(GLAutoDrawable drawable, int x, int y, int width, int height) {

    if (height <= 0) {
      height = 1;
    }

    this._height = height;
    this._width = width;
    gl.glViewport(0, 0, width, height);
    gl.glMatrixMode(GL2.GL_PROJECTION);
    gl.glLoadIdentity();
    glu.gluPerspective(45.0, (double) width / (double) height, 10000 ,  5E15);
    gl.glMatrixMode(GL2.GL_MODELVIEW);
    gl.glLoadIdentity();
  }
```

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen Tipp?
Ein KSKB ist in dem fortgeschrittenem Status des Projektes schwierig zu extrahieren, es sind mittlerweile über 40 Klassen.
Danke, Daniel.S


----------



## Marco13 (6. Jan 2012)

Schwer zu sagen woran das liegt, nur anhand des Codes und ohne es zu sehen (und selbst WENN man es sehen würde...). Vermutlich wird Fancy's Kristallkugel da klarere Bilder liefern (meine flackert und flimmert, als würde was mit dem Z-Buffer nicht stimmen  ) aber .... vielleicht liegt's am Z-Buffer  Der ist AFAIK üblicherweise nur 24bittig, und so ein flackern kann dann das sein, was Z-fighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia genannt wird - sieht das bei dir so aus? 
Die Parameter für zNear/zFar sind schon recht weit auseinander, aber eigentlich noch im Rahmen (soweit ich das beurteilen kann, und falls da nicht noch andere Faktoren Einfluß nehmen). Schonmal statt 0.001 , 100 sowas wie 1.0, 100 probiert?


----------



## Daniel.S (6. Jan 2012)

ich glaube es lag eher an dem gluPerspective in der reshape-Methode

glu.gluPerspective(45.0, (double) width / (double) height, 10000 ,  5E15);

Ich denke, dass liegt definitv zuweit auseinander, und das was in dem Wikipedia-Artikel beschrieben wird, sieht dem ziemlich ähnlich. Ich hab mal ein paar 0-en zu den 10000 dazugetan, und es ist fast weg. Muss jetzt nur mal ausprobieren was passiert wenn ich nahe an die Objekte ranfliege...
aber danke! Hab wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr gesehen


----------

